# Visitor visa to Work visa



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hy guys can anyone help me with some confirmation on some info i got from the embassy. 

When i whent to ask for infomations about work visa the embassy clerk told me that its not posible to get it if u dont have a signed contract with a company in South Africa and recomanded me a travel visa and told me that i can look for job and transfrom it to a work permit if i find a job when i'm there.

Is this information acurate or not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Vasi said:


> Hy guys can anyone help me with some confirmation on some info i got from the embassy.
> 
> When i whent to ask for infomations about work visa the embassy clerk told me that its not posible to get it if u dont have a signed contract with a company in South Africa and recomanded me a travel visa and told me that i can look for job and transfrom it to a work permit if i find a job when i'm there.
> 
> Is this information acurate or not?


Hi

At the moment it is still possible to change from a Tourist Visa to a Work Permit while you are in South Africa, which would mean submitting an application at the South African Department of Home Affairs.

However, as soon as the new immigration legislation comes into effect, you will still be allowed to come to South Africa and seek for a job, however you would need to return to your home country in order for the application to be submitted at the South African embassy.


----------



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

I just found out about that law and i cant find any info about it. 

But since visitor visa req. to have a return ticked to i can use that one to get back and apply for one. 

I found some info and most people that i have talked with told me that its better in my situation ( i wana move there to be with my GF witch is a SA citizen ) its best to apply after i get on the country and sort papers for a Life partener permit and an work endorsement to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Vasi said:


> I just found out about that law and i cant find any info about it.
> 
> But since visitor visa req. to have a return ticked to i can use that one to get back and apply for one.
> 
> I found some info and most people that i have talked with told me that its better in my situation ( i wana move there to be with my GF witch is a SA citizen ) its best to apply after i get on the country and sort papers for a Life partener permit and an work endorsement to.


Hi

At the moment it is still possible and advisable to apply for Life Partner Permits in SA, yes. However, again, once the law changes this will not be possible. You would then need to apply for a Relative's Permit at the SA embassy in your home country, and then come to South Africa and apply for the Life Partner Permit in SA.

I have posted some information on the new law and its effects on this forum, so please feel free to have a look at those and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

can u post a link to the info plz...


and about the relative's permit : isent that only for people already married or have some kins in south africa as a permanent citizen ? at least thats what i get when i read the description!


----------



## ckay1122 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, just curious as to when the law changes as I plan on taking some time on a visitor visa to do just that? Joachim I have been in touch with you through Intergate but am yet to find employment in SA through the internet.


----------



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

ckay1122 said:


> Hello, just curious as to when the law changes as I plan on taking some time on a visitor visa to do just that? Joachim I have been in touch with you through Intergate but am yet to find employment in SA through the internet.



Ckay, for the time beeing the law hasent changed yet, but form what I understand from a person from Interstate it can change next week or next month or even at the end of the year. Theres no specific date anounced yet. My recomandation : finish up the papers you need for the permit and put the application to the departament of afairs as soon as you can!


----------



## ckay1122 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Vasi for responding I will have to hope it happens later as I all as I am yet to organize time to visit SA for the sole purpose of the job search.

Thank you again..this helps me a lot.


----------

